# wassup



## The Sorro (Jun 20, 2009)

wassup :smile::smile:im sorrow and im new to this obviously or i wouldnt be writing an introduction 
so i write poetry and rap 
my words can be pretty deep sometimes 
and i dont know what to say on this man so i hope yall enjoy what i write and i look forward to reading your lyrics and getting feedback from yall


----------



## Nickie (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

